# TopPlatz guide



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

This is a link to download the TopPlatz Stellplatz guide as a PDF, it is a guide to about 95 privately owned Stellplatz throught out Germany. We have stayed on a few of them, not necessarily expensive - the ones we used this year were all in the 6- 7 euro price range (not including electric which we never use). They are lovely Stellplatz, purpose built and some have extra facilities. 
Jan

http://www.top-platz.de/Anwendungen/broschuere.php


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

here`s another Stellplatz-guide of SP`s throughout Germany (in concurrence to the already mentioned "Top Platz"). Be aware , that any Stellplatz-owner who`s SP is listed in one of those
publications has paid a little wealth for that servive.

link : http://www.mein-platz.com/tl_files/freizeit-camps/PDF/Stellplatzfuehrer-2013-2-web2.pdf

Jan (M)


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We didn't find the ones we stayed on particularly expensive Jan (M), Garmisch-Partenkirchen is in your leaflet and we only paid €10 including unmetered electricity. 
At least we can download the handbooks for free as I noticed that the TopPlatz one you had to pay for it this year whereas 2 years ago they were free, well on the Bad Salzuflen Stellplatz they were!

We stayed on 14 Stellplatz this last trip when we spent 7 weeks wandering in mainly South West Germany, a couple were free, the most expensive €10 and all were lovely. Then we stopped 2 nights in France were we were packed in like sardines, it will definitely be Germany again next year!


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

I tried to say , that not every Stellplatz listed in guides , consequently 
is that fine as laid down in the papers  The Stellplatz-owners pay lots of dosh to those Stellplatz-guides (between Euro 2500.- and 7500.- per year) tho have their sites listed in there. Those guides just give us a rough idea , how it could be , the reality is sometimes a bit different 

Jan


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Good guides but shame not in English as I can neither read nor speak German.    

Keith


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

kaacee said:


> Good guides but shame not in English as I can neither read nor speak German.
> 
> Keith


that should not be a problem Keith, as about half of the german population is able to communicate in at least 1 foreign language , mainly english.
so you can ask yourself through or have a German translate the entry in question 

many of us Germans are friendly and willingly to give assistance if needed !

Jan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We stayed on several of these private stellplatz earlier this year and were quite impressed.
Our favourite was at Bad Westernkotten. Good size pitches and well maintained grounds. Just a short walk the the charming town and right next door to a large park.
There is a large saltwater spar with indoor and out swimming pools which even tempted me in.
Many bars and restaurants in town too.


----------

